# what are the best wood burning tools?



## mike1981 (Feb 28, 2017)

as a beginner, is it necessary to buy wood burning tools?

should I purchase this tool in which stage woodworking project?


----------



## them700project (Aug 12, 2015)

Wood burning is a sub part of woodworking like turning, Carving or inlay work. Some may never buy woodburning stuff. I myself havent had a kit since I was 8


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

I sign my work with a wood burning pen. The only use I have for it. My son got my grandson started in wood burning with a soldering iron. And now, since his birthday happened along, my grandson has his first actual wood burning set.
I see you posted this on the turning page. I've burned some lines in spindle turnings using a piece of stainless steel lock wire held at the ends by a couple of sticks. Just hold it against the turning until you get the mark you like.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Never had a use for a woodburning tool… although I do use a soldering iron with a modified tip to heat transfer a logo to finished pieces (from designs printed out on a laserjet printer). Used to just sign with a sharpie marker, but the heat transfer looks way better and I already had a couple soldering irons out in the garage. And like Dan, on occasion I'll put a burnt line or three on a piece using wire (some regular copper wire with the insulation stripped works fine).

I guess the question is what you were thinking of using it for.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I recommend Colwood burning tools … http://www.woodburning.com/


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

I use a cheap (under $200) laser engraver. Does lots of stuff beyond logo burning.

M


----------



## mike1981 (Feb 28, 2017)

Thank you all for your beautiful answer.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

> as a beginner, is it necessary to buy wood burning tools?
> 
> should I purchase this tool in which stage woodworking project?
> 
> - abdullah58











Very useful at the end stage of the project, when you see what you produced.


----------



## RichCMD (Jan 31, 2013)

As far as burning lines as a wood turning, I use the countertop sample cards on display at the big box stores. Works well and is a little safer than using wire.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

> As far as burning lines as a wood turning, I use the countertop sample cards on display at the big box stores. Works well and is a little safer than using wire.
> 
> - RichCMD


I wander where all countertop samples disappeared at my local HD


----------



## natdobs (Feb 24, 2016)

Here's an article about the best wood burning kit available for anyone to purchase online.


----------



## AstroEd (May 16, 2017)

The short answer is the best is the one you will use.

I started out with this set http://www.walnuthollow.com/items/creative-versa-tool-/38283/ It was great starting set but no temperature control. I made a few nice projects for friends and family.




























15-20 years later I got the bug to burn again and while I still have the first set I decided to upgrade to this. http://www.suewalters.com/RazertipEntrancePage.html but I have had it fir a few years and not used it yet due to health and funerals, I am in the process of making a small wood shop in my garage and I hope to get to use the burners soon.


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

I've always thought that this was neat and would like to try it out eventually:
http://conestogaworks.com/woodburners.html

There are less expensive kits out there, and ways that you can make one yourself.


----------



## Shady Acres Woodshop (Dec 13, 2015)

> I use a cheap (under $200) laser engraver. Does lots of stuff beyond logo burning.
> 
> M
> 
> - Madmark2


 I'd love to know more about this, Mark. Do you have a link?


----------



## David101 (Feb 15, 2021)

Hi there, I bought wood burning kits (pyrography kits) from woodentips review page, and the kit working well, you can check there


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a Razer and it is a good unit. I would recommend the Razer or a Cottenwood burner. Both are top brands and I have used both. I tried the Cottenwood after I had the Razer. Not sure if I was buying now which one I would get but would be happy with either.


----------

